# 2000 2.0 vw beetle primary fan not working



## EWA Nolan (Oct 24, 2011)

My primary fan wont kick on, all fuses are good. Fan works when ac is on. Any further info or ideas would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Did you check the fan switch on the lower drivers side on the raditor? Could also be the fan control module or the fan itself.


----------



## MyOtherRidesAVette (Nov 13, 2010)

Bentley Cooling System Diagnostics incl Cooling Fans
http://newbeetle.org/forums/2-0-liter-gas/52013-overheating-problem.html#post753256


----------

